
US Treasury says 'Putin is corrupt' - finid
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35385445
======
finid
From the article > "We've seen him enriching his friends, his close allies,
and marginalising those who he doesn't view as friends using state assets.
Whether that's Russia's energy wealth, whether it's other state contracts, he
directs those to whom he believes will serve him and excludes those who don't.
To me, that is a picture of corruption."

